

How much of your favorite caffeine fix would it take to kill you? - humanlever
http://www.energyfiend.com/death-by-caffeine

======
sfcitybootcamp
Not sure it's worth a vote... BUT - the warning message is definitely worth a
vote:

This tool is intended as humor - and is for entertainment purposes only.
Nothing on here should be construed as medical advice or information. Don’t
try this at home. If you actually try this and end up dying after only 140
energy drinks instead of 143, it’s not our fault.

------
tungstenfurnace
I'm pretty sure I'd die of electrolyte imbalance long before I managed to
drink 237 cups of instant coffee.

